# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  glikozuria, nadciśnienie tętnicze i zespół Gilberta u 17 latka

## anetasug

Proszę o pomóc, mam syna 17 lat. Od 3 lat chodzimy po specjalistach i nikt nic nie wie. Syn ma alergie potwierdzoną pare razy testami. Lekarz  alergolog (zmiana lekarza nastąpiła po przeprowadzeniu z nad morza na śląsk) parę lat temu tak go od nichcenia leczył, że dostał astmy. Został wyprowadzony jest ok. Z tego powodu jeździł do sanatorium. Przy badaniach do sanatorium w moczu została stwierdzona ogromna ilość cukru. W badaniu krwi glukometrem cukier w normie. Powtórkowe badania moczu były różne: cukier był w ilościach śladowych, potem nie było, potem znowu ilości ogromne, potem znowu nie było......itd. Krzywa cukrowa 68,86,62. Leżał w Zabrzu na oddziale nefrologii i dalej nic nie wiadomo. Mówiono mi, że to taki metabolizm, okres dojrzewania, zeby się nie martwić. Syn je słodycze, bo mam wrażenie, że tego potrzebuje. Poza tym dużo pije. Jeden lekarz powiedział, żeby mu ograniczyć słodycze, drugi, że wręcz przeciwnie jeżeli ucieka mu przez nerki to musi uzupełnić, bo cukier jest potrzebny między innymi do pracy móżgu. Sama nie wiem co robić, ale wybrałam drugą obcję. W szpitalu w Zabrzu stwierdzono hiperbilirubinemie i potwierdzono zespół Gilberta. Jesteśmy pod kontrolą nefrologa, tzn jeździmy do poradni w Zabrzu i tam nam mówią, żeby przyjechać za rok :Smile:  Na tym się kończy. Okulista stwierdził jakieś mroczki, więc neurolog ze względu na inne objawy skierował nas na tomografię. Czekając na termin w między czasie, wykryłam u syna wysokie ciśnienie. Kiedy mu zmierzyłam ciśnienie przypadkowo miał 150/100. Prawdopodobnie w sanatorium w Rabce, przez trzy lata pod rząd, miał wysokie ciśnienie(syn powiedział mi, że babki w sanatorium mierzyły mu po 5 razy, bo nie mogły uwierzyć) i nikt mnie o tym nie poinformował. Przejrzałam karty wypisu i jedyna zmianka jaką znalazłam to, że mierzyli 6 razy w tygodniu-ciśnienie w normie.W poradni nefrologicznej też mierzyli, zazwyczaj było 140/90, ale zganiali na strach przd wizytą.tomografia z kontrastem, keratynina ok, ciśnienie przed 140/90. Całe szczęście tomografia wyszła ok, chociaż czasami mam myśl, że ktoś się spieszył do domu i dokładnie nie obejrzał. U kardiologa założyli holtera ciśnieniowego-wynik bardzo zły. Może jakiś pomysł co to może być? jakie zrobić dodatkowe badania, żeby nic nie przeoczyć? Proszę o pomoc, bo strasznie się boję.czekamy teraz na mijsce na odziale kardiologicznym......

----------

